# consciente / conciente



## CABARET

Amigos:
¿Alguien me puede explicar por qué en los diccionarios se permite usar *consciente* y *conciente*, pero sólo se admite *conscientemente* y no *concientemente*?
"Word" no me corrige ninguna de las 4, pero los diccionarios sí. ¿Qué pasa?
Saludos mexicanos.


----------



## mirx

En que diccionario la has encontrado.

La RAE y WR no reconocen "conciente" en sus entradas, y en lo particular, yo nunca había leído "conciente" hasta hace unos minutos que vi tu post.


----------



## CABARET

Sólo tengo a la mano uno bastante chafa, escolar, y uno que se llama Robertson's. Pero la computadora sí lo acepta.
¿Entonces de plano no existe?


----------



## mirx

CABARET said:


> Sólo tengo a la mano uno bastante chafa, escolar, y uno que se llama Robertson's. Pero la computadora sí lo acepta.
> ¿Entonces de plano no existe?


 
Según la RAE no, y  según yo (si sirve de algo) tampoco.

¿Tu lo habías visto antes escrito así?


----------



## |Paulina|

Es paradójico porque la palabra "con*sc*iente" proviene de "con*c*iencia", claro está. Entonces, ¿por qué esta última se escribe sólo con "c" y "consciente" con "sc"?

Ojalá puedan ayudarme a resolver esta duda.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## ycatalina

Hola

Pues me es difícil decir un porqué, pero en el Diccionario panhispánico de dudas encontramos:

"*1.* Los términos _conciencia_ y _consciencia_ no son intercambiables en todos los contextos. En sentido moral, como ‘capacidad de distinguir entre el bien y el mal’, solo se usa la forma _conciencia _[...]
*2.* El adjetivo correspondiente, en todos los casos, es _consciente,_ y su antónimo, _inconsciente. _No son correctas las formas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_conciente _ni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_inconciente._[...]"

Pueden leerlo completo en http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=consciente

Saludos,
YCatalina


----------



## Princess Consuela B

Encontre que consciente se puede escribir como con*s*iente o con*sc*iente, pero no como con*c*iente, fijate si no lo habras leido mal en el diccionario, incluso word te admite ambas palabras.


----------



## Calambur

Princess Consuela B said:


> Encontre que consciente se puede escribir como con*s*iente o con*sc*iente, ...


¿Dónde encontraste eso?


----------



## oa2169

Princess Consuela B said:


> Encontre que consciente se puede escribir como con*s*iente o con*sc*iente, pero no como con*c*iente, fijate si no lo habras leido mal en el diccionario, incluso word te admite ambas palabras.


 
Claro, *consiente* está bien pero referido al verbo consentir: Yo consiento, tu consientes, el consiente.


----------



## Bashti

En resumidas cuentas, querido/a Cabaret, tira ese diccionario a la basura.


----------



## francisgranada

|Paulina| said:


> Es paradójico porque la palabra "con*sc*iente" proviene de "con*c*iencia", claro está.



No tanto ...  _Conciente, consciente, conciencia, consciencia, ciencia_ ...  todas estas palabras provienen directamente del latín ("cultismos"). En en "fondo" se halla el verbo latino _scire_ (_saber_), del cual derivan las palabras latinas _scientia_, _conscientia _... etc. 

(otra cosa es la incierta ortografía en el español [c/sc] que verosimilmente tiene una explicación histórica y no etimológica)


----------



## Pinairun

Bashti said:


> En resumidas cuentas, querido/a Cabaret, tira ese diccionario a la basura.


 
Pero al contenedor de papel para reciclaje. Quizá aún sirva para algo.


----------



## Princess Consuela B

oa2169 said:


> Claro, *consiente* está bien pero referido al verbo consentir: Yo consiento, tu consientes, el consiente.



Claro! ta esa era mi duda, osea que con*sc*iente viene de conciencia, estar consciente de algo. Y con*s*iente es de consentir, ta genial.

gracias!


----------



## elnickestalibre

Hombre esa palabra no, pero la palabra "conciencia" sí la he visto escrita en un libro que he estado leyendo hace poco. Yo pensaba que se escribía "consciencia" y cuando leí "conciencia" pensé que sería un fallo de corrección en la publicación del manuscrito. Pero luego, cuando lo busqué en el RAE, me di cuenta de que sí que existe la palabra "conciencia" con un significado casi idéntico a "consciencia" que también existe esta última pero que yo sí conocía y escribía de esa forma. 

Ahora tengo dos formas de escribir lo mismo "conciencia y consciencia" que vienen a ser lo mismo pero a mí personalmente me parece más técnico "consciencia" y estoy acostumbrado desde siempre a escribirlo con esa "s" entre la _n_ y la _c._


----------



## Namarne

elnickestalibre said:


> Ahora tengo dos formas de escribir lo mismo "conciencia y consciencia" que vienen a ser lo mismo pero a mí personalmente me parece más técnico "consciencia" y estoy acostumbrado desde siempre a escribirlo con esa "s" entre la _n_ y la _c._


Tal como se dice en la referencia del DPD que han aportado, cuando se refiere a cuestiones morales yo siempre lo he visto (y oído) sin la ese: 
_Después de lo que ha hecho, le remuerde la conciencia._


----------



## elnickestalibre

Ah, pues juraría haberlo escuchado con "s" también en ese caso. De todas formas si proviene de la consciencia mental no veo por qué debería de quitarse la "s" para aspectos morales.

De hecho "conciente" no existe, sino "consciente" de consciencia de la mente. La variable sin "s" no creo que debiera ser correcta y no entiendo por qué está permitida cuando no tiene ninguna variante que sea "conciente". Es decir, la absoluta correcta si nos regimos por la lógica debería ser con "s" siempre. 

Es que sin "s"... no sé, a lo mejor si se habla deprisa puedes comerte la "s" esa sin darte cuenta. Yo usaría también en aspectos morales con la "s".


----------



## Bashti

"Conciencia" tiene un sentido moral: "Mi conciencia me dice que no debo actuar así".  "En muchos países no se respeta la libertad de conciencia"

"Consciencia" tiene un matiz psicológico. Ser consciente de algo es darse cuenta y medir las consecuencias de algo. "Soy consciente del peligro que acarrea no vacunarse en tiempos de epidemia". "Pepe es un inconsciente que conduce con unas cuantas copas de más". 

Sin embargo, me acabo de enterar por el Diccionario de Dificultades del Español de Manuel Seco de que algunos autores, entre ellos Unamuno, Pérez de Ayala y Restrepo, han escrito en sus obras "conciente" e "inconciente". En fin, también Juan Ramón Jiménez escribía "j" antes de "i" y "e". Supongo que hay que tener la talla de esos autores para hacerlo. El común de los mortales solemos decir y escribir "conciencia" y "consciencia", con los debidos matices.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Hasta los autores más consagrados cometen errores porque son humanos, y suele excusarse con que es su estilo narrativo.

En cualquier caso, estas cosas me parecen complicadas. Que una palabra que es consciencia se use sin la ese para solamente un significado, el moral, no sé pero cuesta aprenderlo.

Yo conocí consciencia, pero conciencia lo acabo de conocer y me es todavía complicado de asimilar, supongo que con el tiempo lo asimilaré. 

Son de esas palabras sueltas con dos formas de escribirlas y que una de las formas sólo tiene un significado y son palabras complicadas de aprender por eso mismo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

La *consciencia* conoce, la *conciencia* evalúa.


----------



## Bashti

elnickestalibre said:


> Hasta los autores más consagrados cometen errores porque son humanos, y suele excusarse con que es su estilo narrativo.
> 
> En cualquier caso, estas cosas me parecen complicadas. Que una palabra que es consciencia se use sin la ese para solamente un significado, el moral, no sé pero cuesta aprenderlo.
> 
> Yo conocí consciencia, pero conciencia lo acabo de conocer y me es todavía complicado de asimilar, supongo que con el tiempo lo asimilaré.
> 
> Son de esas palabras sueltas con dos formas de escribirlas y que una de las formas sólo tiene un significado y son palabras complicadas de aprender por eso mismo.



¿Y cómo has llamado hasta ahora a la libertad de conciencia?


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Si existe la palabra _conciencia_, con el significado que han señalado en los posts anteriores, ¿no debería existir el adjetivo _conciente_?

Una persona que tiene pruritos de conciencia, ¿no es una persona conciente?


----------



## elnickestalibre

"libertad de conciencia" no es una frase que use a menudo. Si algún día la escribí supongo que puse con consciencia.

Es que en realidad la consciencia es la mente, si te remueve la consciencia algo pues se escribe así con ese. Porque es la mente, y la moral ¿acaso no es la mente?

Yo lo escribiría siempre con ese. De hecho el RAE le da el mismo significado a ambas, el significado ese referente a la moral debe venir en algún sitio rebuscado.

La consciencia lo es todo, incluido la moral. Y si no existe el "conciente" tampoco debiera existir "conciencia". 

¿Qué es la conciencia? ¿Una parte de la consciencia? La consciencia te dicta una concienca moral negativa, positiva... Para mí es siempre consciencia y si es un error lo es aceptable al menos.


----------



## Namarne

Puedes elucubrar lo que quieras, pero la gente dice "tener mala conciencia", "remorderle a uno la conciencia" y "tener la conciencia libre de culpa".


----------



## elnickestalibre

Sin embargo, todas ellas las veo correctas con "consciencia":

Tener mala conciencia ----> Tener la mente mala (la consciencia), corrompida, por algún suceso. O ser de mente negativa o con maldad.

Remorderle a uno la conciencia --> Remorderle a uno el pensamiento, la mente, la consciencia.

Tener la conciencia libre de culpa ---> Tener la mente, la consciencia, los pensamientos, libre de culpa. Sentir la mente libre de culpa, sentir la mente bien, sana, cómoda.

Se le ha dado un significado a conciencia que no lo veo necesario, no digo que no sea correcto. Es correcto porque está marcado en algunos diccionarios pero es algo que no lo veo necesario para nada. Con consciencia sobra. 

Y algunos de los que pronuncian conciencia luego escriben consciencia; es decir, que pronuncian conciencia porque su forma de hablar se come las eses en según qué región o porque a lo mejor habla rápido.


----------



## Namarne

Sí, seguramente "alguno" (o sea, la población no seseante) habla rápido y se come las eses siempre que la palabra tiene un mismo significado, y no se las come cuando tiene otros significados. Es muy interesante.


----------



## hosec

Como curiosidad: Unamuno escribía "conciente" e "inconciente".

Salud.


----------



## Bashti

elnickestalibre said:


> "libertad de conciencia" no es una frase que use a menudo. Si algún día la escribí supongo que puse con consciencia.
> 
> Es que en realidad la consciencia es la mente, si te remueve la consciencia algo pues se escribe así con ese. Porque es la mente, y la moral ¿acaso no es la mente?
> 
> Yo lo escribiría siempre con ese. De hecho el RAE le da el mismo significado a ambas, el significado ese referente a la moral debe venir en algún sitio rebuscado.
> 
> La consciencia lo es todo, incluido la moral. Y si no existe el "conciente" tampoco debiera existir "conciencia".
> 
> ¿Qué es la conciencia? ¿Una parte de la consciencia? La consciencia te dicta una concienca moral negativa, positiva... Para mí es siempre consciencia y si es un error lo es aceptable al menos.



Evidentemente, si alguna vez la escribiste, que ya me extraña que lo pongas en duda, tú sabrás cómo lo hiciste, pero a poco que hayas leído, que eso probablemente sí lo habrás hecho, te habrás topado miles de veces con la "conciencia". 

Ya mencioné en el mensaje No. 17 algunos autores como excepciones de la regla.

Por otra parte, los idiomas no solamente se hablan sino que también se escriben e incluso dentro de España tenemos distintas formas de pronunciar "ce" y "ci" pero todos sabemos que "maceta" se escribe con "c" aunque lo pronunciemos "maseta".


----------



## elnickestalibre

XiaoRoel said:


> La *consciencia* conoce, la *conciencia* evalúa.


 

Buen truco, me lo apunto. Así parece más fácil. Gracias compañero.

Siguiendo esa norma yo puedo decir:

- Luis perdió la conciencia; ya no distinguía entre el bien y el mal.
- Luis perdió la consciencia; ya no se acordaba de nada, casi ni de andar.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Buenas, me gustaría saber si lo entendí bien o si, por el contrario, los ejemplos que puse están errados.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Bashti said:


> ¿Y cómo has llamado hasta ahora a la libertad de conciencia?


 
Pues ahora que lo dices, si te refieres al conocidísimo "libre albedrío" pues justamente siempre lo he llamado libre albedrío. Es que no sé a qué te refieres con eso de "libertad de conciencia".

Y, centrándonos en el tema, sigo a la espera de que alguien me certifique si es correcto o no el uso de conciencia y consciencia aquí:

- Luis perdió la conciencia; ya no distinguía entre el bien y el mal.
- Luis perdió la consciencia; ya no se acordaba de nada, casi ni de andar. 


Muchas gracias a todos de antemano.


----------



## deaven7

Hola:

Después de leer todo el tema completo, parece que no se llegó a ninguna conclusión consensuada; por lo que utilizaré "conciencia" y todos sus derivados sin "s", en un escrito que tengo que hacer, en donde utilizaré mucho esas palabras. Por supuesto que "mandaré al diablo" al corrector ortográfico del word, que "por sus calzones" me indica que está mal escrito.

Editado:
Estas cosas son las que me molestan de mi idioma. Que parece que está pensado solo para el ocio de los que lo estudian, y no para ser efectivo en su función primordial de "comunicación de la información" entre la gente en la vida diaria; empezando por sus "barbarismos" del uso del género y número, sin ton ni son para todos los sustantivos; siguiendo con el uso de los acentos con solo el fin de tratar de reflejar lo hablado en lo escrito lo más fiélmente posible; continuando con el uso de palabras demasiado largas en comparación con las cortas de otros lenguajes; y terminando con otras tantas barbaridades que tiene nuestro idioma (claro, siempre habrá otros idiomas escritos que estén peor, pero eso para mí no es ningún consuelo)

Todo este esfuerzo deberíamos de utilizarlo en tratar de mejorar "el fondo" de lo que tratamos de comunicar, y no estarlo perdiendo en "la forma" en que lo decimos... 
Quizá por eso los hispanoparlantes tenemos un menor desarrollo científico (que no cultural), al preferir "la forma" en lugar del "fondo" de lo que queremos comunicar.

En fin, aparentemente esto no tiene ya remedio alguno....Saludos y una disculpa si alguien se ofende al ser demasiado franco de lo que pienso de mi idioma.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Para correcto usá _consciente_ siempre. Y como _conciencia_ se usa más casi nadie se da cuenta si hablabas del estado de alerta en lugar de la vocecita...  A mí me parece ridículo que diferencien los sustantivos y no los adjetivos. Pero bueno... los gramáticos saben más.


----------



## deaven7

Gracias por tu respuesta Quique.

Te comento lo que haré y las razones:
Como ya tengo muy avanzado el escrito con cientos de veces utilizando estas palabras, y ya se me hizo un hábito escribirlas como lo comenté antes, entonces seguiré escribiendo todas estas palabras sin "s"... porque sino caeré en lo mismo que comenté antes, es decir, en lo de prestar yo mismo más atención al cómo se escriben las palabras y no a mejorar el fondo de mi escrito, lo cual es muy importante para mí. Como el escrito, por el momento, lo leo sólo yo, pues no habrá problema alguno; y ya si en algún momento tiene que leerlo alguien más, entonces le pasaré simplemente la función de "reemplazar" del word.

Un saludo Quique.


----------



## Bashti

Amigo Elnickestalibre: Sólo como aportación adicional, puedes consultar el Artículo 18 de la Declaración Universal de los Derechos Humanos que indica que "toda persona tiene derecho a la libertad de pensamiento, de CONCIENCIA y de religión". La Constitución Española, en su Art. 20, 1.d habla de "cláusula de CONCIENCIA" y en el 30.2 se refiere a la "objeción de CONCIENCIA". También, por ejemplo, la Ley Orgánica 8/1985, de 3 de julio, reguladora del derecho a la educación (me refiero a legislación española), Art. 6º - 3.e habla del derecho de los alumnos a su libertad de CONCIENCIA. Esto por poner algunos ejemplos. Verás que es un término muy común.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Bashti said:


> Amigo Elnickestalibre: Sólo como aportación adicional, puedes consultar el Artículo 18 de la Declaración Universal de los Derechos Humanos que indica que "toda persona tiene derecho a la libertad de pensamiento, de CONCIENCIA y de religión". La Constitución Española, en su Art. 20, 1.d habla de "cláusula de CONCIENCIA" y en el 30.2 se refiere a la "objeción de CONCIENCIA". También, por ejemplo, la Ley Orgánica 8/1985, de 3 de julio, reguladora del derecho a la educación (me refiero a legislación española), Art. 6º - 3.e habla del derecho de los alumnos a su libertad de CONCIENCIA. Esto por poner algunos ejemplos. Verás que es un término muy común.




Respecto al tema, conciente no está recogido en el diccionario, mientras que consciente sí lo está.

Respecto de consciencia y conciencia, que están recogidos los dos, ya se ha debatido, yo al principio no estendía las diferencias pero eso fue hace largo tiempo. Como se ha explicado, la conciencia evalúa y la consciencia conoce, esas son las diferencias. Ej.: Juan perdió la consciencia, quiere decir que se quedó inconsciente. // Juan no tiene conciencia, quiere decir que le da igual todo, que no tiene moral.

Aunque la RAE dice:



> consciencia.
> 
> (Del lat. conscientĭa).
> 
> 
> *1. f. conciencia.*
> 
> 2. f. Conocimiento inmediato que el sujeto tiene de sí mismo, de sus actos y reflexiones.
> 
> 3. f. Capacidad de los seres humanos de verse y reconocerse a sí mismos y de juzgar sobre esa visión y reconocimiento.




Te acepta que el femenino de la otra palabra, conciencia, está dentro del significado de consciencia. Y si miramos el femenino de conciencia:



> conciencia.
> 
> (Del lat. conscientĭa, y este calco del gr. συνείδησις).
> 
> 
> 1. f. Propiedad del espíritu humano de reconocerse en sus atributos esenciales y en todas las modificaciones que en sí mismo experimenta.
> 
> 2. f. Conocimiento interior del bien y del mal.
> 
> 3. f. Conocimiento reflexivo de las cosas.
> 
> 4. f. Actividad mental a la que solo puede tener acceso el propio sujeto.
> 
> 5. f. Psicol. Acto psíquico por el que un sujeto se percibe a sí mismo en el mundo.



Todos son sustantivos femeninos en todos los significados, así que en principio no estaría incorrecto usar consciencia para referirse a la moral. Aunque la mayoría de la gente usa conciencia para la moral y consciencia para el estado consciente de la mente y lo que alberga en él.

Espero haber aclarado la cuestión.
Un saludo.


----------



## kelyyissel

Hola, ¡qué útil ha sido este post en especial!
Ha recogido lo expresado en los anteriores.

Me ha quedado muy claro, en mi caso, yo no conocía la palabra consciencia, creí, que sólo existía la conciencia.

Ahora, soy consciente de la consciencia.


Lindo día.

"Quotidie morimur" _Día a día vamos muriendo._
Publilio Syro



elnickestalibre said:


> Respecto al tema, conciente no está recogido en el diccionario, mientras que consciente sí lo está.
> 
> Respecto de consciencia y conciencia, que están recogidos los dos, ya se ha debatido, yo al principio no estendía las diferencias pero eso fue hace largo tiempo. Como se ha explicado, la conciencia evalúa y la consciencia conoce, esas son las diferencias. Ej.: Juan perdió la consciencia, quiere decir que se quedó inconsciente. // Juan no tiene conciencia, quiere decir que le da igual todo, que no tiene moral.
> 
> Aunque la RAE dice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Te acepta que el femenino de la otra palabra, conciencia, está dentro del significado de consciencia. Y si miramos el femenino de conciencia:
> 
> 
> 
> Todos son sustantivos femeninos en todos los significados, así que en principio no estaría incorrecto usar consciencia para referirse a la moral. Aunque la mayoría de la gente usa conciencia para la moral y consciencia para el estado consciente de la mente y lo que alberga en él.
> 
> Espero haber aclarado la cuestión.
> Un saludo.


----------



## dab310

ok, ya han citado al DRAE. y en especial dice esto: "No son correctas las formas _conciente_ ni _inconciente."

ahora, y diga lo que diga la Real academia, en psicología y en psicoanálisis, al menos en Argentina, se usa, se escribe y se imprime "inconciente, conciente, por ejemplo deseos inconcientes, mociones concientes, preconcientes e inconcientes, etc". también lo he visto con sc, como inconsciente o consciente, pero me imagino que será en otras áreas o en libros más viejos, porque eso de la sc a mí me suena a viejo.

será cuestión de uso y pensándolo, quizás sea porque la edición de Amorrortu de las obras de Freud utiliza "inconciente", por ejemplo "El chiste y su relación con lo inconciente (1905)" http://www.amorrortueditores.com/libro.php?p_id_libro=434


_


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hola, dab310.

Interesante tu observación. Pero debo decir que busqué tapas del libro de Freud con Google. Y todos ponen "inconsciente". A mí, "inconciente" me resulta extraño, siento que es un error de ortografía.


----------



## JuLePe

Y ya que estamos, ¿qué tal la diferencia entre "concientizar" y "concienciar"? Según leo, la distinción es geográfica; en toda América Latina se usa "concientizar" y, creo entender, en España se usa "concienciar".

Ahora bien, creo que todo lo que es de uso extendido en América Latina (como el seseo generalizado y el voseo de algunas regiones) tiene que tener un origen en España. ¿Qué tienen de común un guatemalteco y un argentino, por ejemplo? El pasado español, más que nada, ya que prácticamente no hay ningún otro punto de contacto entre esas dos nacionalidades. Si tanto argentinos como guatemaltecos sesean, vosean y dicen "concientizar", es porque esas formas vinieron de España. (Y como digo guatemalteco y argentino, podría haber dicho costarricense y paraguayo; es sólo un ejemplo.)

Es interesante también que tanto "concientizar" como "concienciar" se escriben sin "s", lo que hace aún más extraño que "conciente" e "inconciente" no sean comúnmente aceptadas. Predecir el futuro es siempre riesgoso pero me atrevería a afirmar que muy pronto "conciente" e "inconciente" van a aparecer como alternativas legítimas en los diccionarios. Es natural, lo que la evolución de "consciencia" a "conciencia" sugiere.


----------



## Natalinya

JuLePe said:


> Y ya que estamos, ¿qué tal la diferencia entre "concientizar" y "concienciar"? Según leo, la distinción es geográfica; en toda América Latina se usa "concientizar" y, creo entender, en España se usa "concienciar".
> 
> Ahora bien, creo que todo lo que es de uso extendido en América Latina (como el seseo generalizado y el voseo de algunas regiones) tiene que tener un origen en España. ¿Qué tienen de común un guatemalteco y un argentino, por ejemplo? El pasado español, más que nada, ya que prácticamente no hay ningún otro punto de contacto entre esas dos nacionalidades. Si tanto argentinos como guatemaltecos sesean, vosean y dicen "concientizar", es porque esas formas vinieron de España. (Y como digo guatemalteco y argentino, podría haber dicho costarricense y paraguayo; es sólo un ejemplo.)
> 
> Es interesante también que tanto "concientizar" como "concienciar" se escriben sin "s", lo que hace aún más extraño que "conciente" e "inconciente" no sean comúnmente aceptadas. Predecir el futuro es siempre riesgoso pero me atrevería a afirmar que muy pronto "conciente" e "inconciente" van a aparecer como alternativas legítimas en los diccionarios. Es natural, lo que la evolución de "consciencia" a "conciencia" sugiere.



Es cierto que muchos rasgos del habla de gran parte de Latinoamérica proceden de España, pero también hay muchos que surgieron en América y se extendieron ahí mientras que en España son desconocidos. El seseo y el voseo son rasgos que sí que proceden de España, pero cuando se trata de vocabulario la cosa no es tan simple. Hay que tener en cuenta la influencia que tiene la televisión en la forma de hablar de la gente, muchas series tienen dos doblajes distintos en español, uno que se emite en toda (o casi toda) Latinoamérica y otro para España, de esta forma palabras que sólo se utilizan en México (por poner un ejemplo) pueden empezar a usarse en Argentina y seguir siendo desconocidas en España. 
No puedo afirmar ni negar que la palabra "concientizar" proceda de España, pero la verdad es que yo no la he oído nunca. En cuanto a que existan las palabras "conciencia", "consciencia" y "consciente" pero no "conciente" puede que la pronunciación tenga algo que ver, la gente que sesea o cecea pronuncia igual "conciencia" y "consciencia" pero yo por ejemplo no, así que tampoco pronunciaría igual "consciente" y "conciente", y la pronunciación de esta última me suena horrible .


----------

